# NE carver?



## treeman82 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a client who is looking to have a tree stump carved into something, though I'm not sure what. It's a white pine, 5'+ in diameter, and 8' tall +/- Anybody in the area who would be into a project like this please PM me.


----------

